# Bikini Models Required



## Foxy Femme (Aug 27, 2014)

We are looking for female models to model our upcoming brand of new swimwear. 

Modeling experience preferred but not necessary. 

Please send your letter of interest and portfolio to [email protected] All model shoots will be done in the beautiful Whitsundays region. 

This will be a TFP = Time for Print you will receive all the photos on a disk for you to use in your own portfolio or print as required plus you can keep the bikinis that you model.


----------

